
I have to move back to PR, what should I bring? - curtis
https://www.reddit.com/r/PuertoRico/comments/77zu64/i_have_to_move_back_to_pr_what_should_i_bring/
======
panic
This is pretty heartbreaking:

 _> > This gave me a thought, a bit off topic - your situation makes me more
optimistic in the short term / next couple of months. If the school is
insisting you come back, then they have achieved a “good enough” level of
operations._

 _> Not really. The building has no light and classes are being taught in
hallways. The ceiling is missing and there is water still in the classrooms.
There is no a/c, so the rooms are suffocating in the heat. It is difficult for
many to come to school or get access to internet to do homework. Many have
complained about starting school in these conditions, but the school doesn't
care. They are opening because they do not get any funding if the school is
closed._

------
gao8a
Definitely a multitool like a leatherman. I wish there was a check-in just for
multitools on a plane since thats the only thing I can't bring with a carry-
on. Obtaining a quality multitool in some countries can be hard/expensive.

~~~
donw
This is maybe the thing I hate most about flying.

I carry my Leatherman everywhere, and it's helped me more times than I can
count. Maybe it's just me, but I feel better knowing that I have a pretty
complete toolkit on me at all times.

And no, it's not a security risk. In the post-9/11 world, passengers know that
cooperating with hijackers is a potential death sentence and will fight for
their lives. Cockpit doors are kept locked.

A group of people armed with pocketknives isn't going to be able to do much.

------
colejohnson66
The title confused me for a second because there’s no indication this is
/r/PuertoRuco. I initially read the title as someone going back into public
relations.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
This is why abbreviations should be avoided as much as possible, unless the
writer can be almost certain that every reader will know the abbreviation.

~~~
majewsky
Well, it was posted to /r/PuertoRico, so the abbreviation is pretty
unambiguous _within that context_. It should have been expanded when posting
this to HN, though.

------
pwtweet
This has all the signs of a failed state. A government (US) that won't and
can't provide the basic recovery assistance after a major natural disaster.

------
QML
In Puerto Rico’s case, would a centralized or decentralized power grid have
worked better? When the power went out for my street a couple weeks back, I
thought that decentralized grids would result in more redundancy and be less
vulnerable to outages.

~~~
sp332
According to
[https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/2017/10/23/16501164/puerto-...](https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/2017/10/23/16501164/puerto-
rico-hurricane-maria-power-water-sewage-trump) the main problem right now is
that the power lines run through inaccessible places. No one wants to live
next to a power station, and investing in better access roads would be really
expensive.

------
em3rgent0rdr
Portable Pedal Power Generator: [https://www.amazon.com/Generator-Emergency-
Portable-Lightwei...](https://www.amazon.com/Generator-Emergency-Portable-
Lightweight-Polycarbonate/dp/B00EZS8VQS)

~~~
kawsper
We used something like these at a festival in Denmark to allow people to
charge their phones.

That one you found look very sturdy from the picture, but the ones we got
would easily break. The most fragile part of it was the gears, they would
break, and then we would have to replace it.

So please find a model that have easy obtainable spare-parts.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
I did use this model exactly for 5 days power was out in Atlanta due to the
hurricane prior to the one that hit PR. It didn't fall apart in those 5 days
of using for 2-4 hours each day.

